# On this date in 1862: The Great Locomotive Chase



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Click here for the story of "The Great Locomotive Chase." The Chase is connected to the Medal of Honor.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a link to the Unofficial Locomotive General and Kennesaw Civil War Museum. Lots of interesting links. Some live steam.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite train story and movie .

From when the General was here under steam in 1962 ...............


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just watched the movie the other day. Great flick!!!


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The Disney/Fess parker movie has more train footage than most train flicks -- filmed on the now-defunct Tallulah Falls Railroad in north Georgia and maybe very south North carolina -- There is a good book on the 58 mile or so railroad and it's 42 trestles -- http://ngeorgia.com/railroads/trestlesofnorthgeorgia.html 

See also, http://www.abandonedrails.com/Cornelia_to_Franklin 

I have hiked in Tallulah Falls Gorge -- beutiful but a little hard on aging knees and thighs -- Best to all, Mike


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The Buster Keaton one is playing at the local movie house next week, I think. For a great read, check out "Stealing the General".


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 21 Apr 2010 02:17 PM 
My favorite train story and movie .

From when the General was here under steam in 1962 ...............











Ah yes, I think even dad nabbed some pix of it. Honestly, I like its 1860s colors and appearance:

http://www.modelcrafters.com/the_general/


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,

I agree, had the attention to historical painting been paid back in 1890, that would have been preferred. For me, I am torn, since I lived in Kennesaw, GA from age 4-7 and visited the General frequently. So, for me, the current paint scheme is the 'correct' one. Should this locomotive become a large scale model (and yes, I know the Hartland version), I would have to have one.

Mark


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting Mark, and agreed on why one would say that for that exact reason (the world was always perfect at childhood). 

I will give the General a "hello" from you when I see it next week.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have been many atime to see the loco as I live not to far from the Museum. Usually a place to take visiting relatives. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been looking for a good model of the General for a year now ... the SMR one is in O Gauge and is supposed to be authentic to the original General configuration but I want it in G. Actually I like the updated version better as far as appearance goes. 

The HLW one doesn't do it for me ... 

One of these days I am going to stop in Kennesaw, I seem to only drive by it when I am on my way to Dalton for the SEGRS show. I live about 3 hours away in Alabama. 

Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bray on 07 May 2010 08:27 PM 
I have been looking for a good model of the General for a year now ... the SMR one is in O Gauge and is supposed to be authentic to the original General configuration but I want it in G. Actually I like the updated version better as far as appearance goes. 

The HLW one doesn't do it for me ... 

One of these days I am going to stop in Kennesaw, I seem to only drive by it when I am on my way to Dalton for the SEGRS show. I live about 3 hours away in Alabama. 

Tom 

I heartily recommend you stop to see it. Great museum... Wonderful Locomotive!

Got a little story about my last visit there several years ago.

I was driving back from my Mother's place in Florida and had a motel reservation in Kennesaw, GA. When I got off the interstate I intended to check-in at the motel and then go to the museum.

Stupid me. I did not think that the museum might not be open in the evenings... Besides I really had no idea what time it was.

Anyway, I got lost on the way to the motel and stumbled onto the museum by accident. So, as long as I was there, I'd just visit now and check-in to the room later.

As I entered, the man at the desk said I would not have time for the full tour as it included a 20 minute video presentation and the museum was to close in 15 minutes!

I said, "That's okay. I have taken the tour a couple of years ago. I just came to see the engine again!" The fellow said, "Then come on in!"

I walked into the main room and he said, "Just a second. I may as well lock the door, nobody ever comes this late in the day. You go on, I'll be back."

I went in and started taking photos of it. When he returned, he unlocked the gate in the short picket fence around it and said, "Here, climb up in the cab!"

I was dumbfounded!... But he didn't have to say it twice!

As I climbed up the foot holds into the gangway, I heard the telephone ring and he said he would be right back.

Hee hee hee! A "steam nut" loose in the cab of The General!

I wanted to turn every knob, pull all the levers and bounce up and down in the Engineer's seat, but not to worry, I did NOT TOUCH anything... nary a fingerprint was made!

I did, however, breathe rather heavily while up there! I stood as near the Engineer's and Fireman's seats as one can get without touching anything and took photos looking out the windows down the boiler barrel and studied and photographed all the gauges and stuff. I just soaked it up! My adrenaline was running high!

About 10 minutes later the man got off the phone and came back. I climbed down and wandered around the engine some more and decided to not make him too late for supper... besides, I was out of film, so I bought a couple of videos and left.

I am very glad I got lost that day!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great story C.T.! I know how you felt being in that cab. I had the same experience when I went to visit #346 at the Colorado Railroad Museum. One of the docents let me into the roundhouse and invited me into the cab! #346 is just a baby at 130 years old compared to the General. Just to be this close to history is a thrill.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to be this close to history is a thrill.That is so true. While they're only a little over one-hundred years old, I got the same thrill when I found the Summit and Laurel tunnels of the old SPC/SP in the Santa Cruz mountains. As Picard said in First Contact, just to be able to stand there and touch it connects one with a piece of history in a way nothing else can.


----------

